# am3+ mobo under 5.5k



## sunny656 (Sep 6, 2011)

hi friends
please suggest me gigabyte am3+ mobo under 5.5k
it should be based on 880+850 chipsets and i need usb3 and sata3


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 6, 2011)

gigabyte GA 880GM-USB3@ 4.8K.
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-880GM-USB3 (rev. 3.1)


----------



## sunny656 (Sep 6, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> gigabyte GA 880GM-USB3@ 4.8K.
> GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-880GM-USB3 (rev. 3.1)



it doesnt have sata 3 ports and it is based on sb710 chipaset and not sb850


----------



## topgear (Sep 7, 2011)

get either GA-880GMA-USB3 or GA-880GA-UD3H


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2011)

+1 for GA-880GA-UD3H.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 7, 2011)

^^but it is not easily available in india.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^but it is not easily available in india.



Checked all the online stores just now. Sadly it looks like that.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 7, 2011)

^^yes i know if it was available i only would have bought it.


----------



## sunny656 (Sep 7, 2011)

guys mention the street price of above 2 mobo

k if ud3h is not available means mention the price of 880gma-usb3


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 7, 2011)

@smc it is 4.8K.don't know the local market price.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 8, 2011)

sunny656 said:


> guys mention the street price of above 2 mobo



Best way to know street price is to go to street by yourself.  Prices vary a lot all over the India & above all its totally dynamic.


----------



## topgear (Sep 8, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> @smc it is 4.8K.don't know the local market price.



just checked out the smc's website but they don't have any Gigabyte 880G based mobo.



sunny656 said:


> guys mention the street price of above 2 mobo
> 
> k if ud3h is not available means mention the price of 880gma-usb3



GA-880GMA-USB3 is hard to find - you have to search a lot for this and in some post here in TDF i read that GA-880GMA-USB3 costs 5k.

the price of GA 880GM-USB3@ ~4.8K and should be available in most places though


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 8, 2011)

@op,
GA 880GMA-USB3 mobo i found it in lynx-india.com for 5.5k..sorry it is 880G-USB3.a whole lot of confusion.
@topgear,
may be op should call smc and ask about the stock because 2 weeks before only i bought the same from them.


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2011)

^^ alright buddy - I did not know that you have purchased the mobo two weeks before from SMC ( congrats  ) and yep Op could either call them and sent them a mail if he wants to get GA 880GM-USB3 but it would be really nice if anyone can confirm the availability of GA-880GMA-USB3


----------



## sunny656 (Sep 9, 2011)

Pls anyone confirm the availability of GA-880GMA-USB3 
What is the difference between sata2 and sata3 and how sata3 is helpful to me

How is the performance of above motherboards

How is the performance of above motherboards


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 9, 2011)

that mobo is good.it has good oc features.the dual bios feature helped me a lot in overclocking.just mail them your doubts at sales@smcinternational.com,you will get the reply next day.their customer service is very cool.you can find their contact number in their website.so just do us a favor and call them.


----------



## sunny656 (Sep 9, 2011)

Guys can i use a regular psu for above motherboards like any cheap psu for 400bucks, i'm on a tight budget suggest a regular psu for under 800bucks i'm not gonna use graphic card and i will use phenom II 955


----------



## topgear (Sep 10, 2011)

sunny656 said:


> Pls anyone confirm the availability of GA-880GMA-USB3
> 
> What is the difference between sata2 and sata3 and how sata3 is helpful to me
> 
> ...



If you bare going to use a normal ~7200 RPM HDD then you won't notice any big difference in performance between SATA 2 and SATA 3 but if you intend to use a SSD drive then get a mobo with SATA 3.

GA-880GMA-USB3 and GA-880GM-USB3 performance should be same and if GA-880GMA-USB3 is not available and you won't use SSD drives then opt for GA-880GM-USB3 - it's worth the money you pay for this USB 3 mobo.



sunny656 said:


> Guys can i use a regular psu for above motherboards like any cheap psu for 400bucks, i'm on a tight budget suggest a regular psu for under 800bucks i'm not gonna use graphic card and i will use phenom II 955



we don't suggest cheap PSUs - you should opt for FSP SAGA 350W @ 1.5k but if you are on a very tight budget then you can use cheap 400-450W psus from manufacturers like zebronics, powercolor, VIP etc


----------



## sunny656 (Sep 10, 2011)

How about vip 400w

How about igp in above mobo


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 10, 2011)

VIP PSU usually cost 1k or more. better pay 1.5k & get FSP Saga II 350W. VIP are usually relabeled local PSU (don't tryst any homegrown PSU).

the board have HD4250 IGP. for gaming at low resolution (1024X768), it is perfect. if you stick to 2009 or earlier games, gameplay will be smooth. but don't expect the same at higher resolution/settings.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 10, 2011)

IGP is good only for low resolution gaming at low details.but you face a lot of lag in playing recent games.


----------



## sunny656 (Sep 10, 2011)

than suggest me any cheap GPU

instead of above motherboards shall i combine these two
Gigabyte GA-MA74GMT-S2 @ 2.4k
MSI R6450 1GB GDDR3 @ 3.1k


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 10, 2011)

i suggest going for 5670 512 DDR5 somewhere around 4.2k i guess.i don't know the exact price.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 10, 2011)

Sapphire HD 5670 512 MB GDDR5 version is available @ 4.2K, get it. Don't get the 1 GB GDDR3 version, retailing within 4 to 4.5K range. The reason is the advantage of extra 512 MB ram does not matter in case of a not so powerful GPU like HD 5670 but the speed of the Ram matters. GDDR5 ram running at the same speed of a GDDR3 can transfer data twice faster than the GDDR3 module and higher memory bandwidth is always advantageous.

*ADDED Mobo + Gfx card within 6K*

Gigabyte GA-MA74GMT-S2 @ 2.5K
Sapphire HD 5670 512 MB GDDR5 @ 3.86K (in lynx-india including the 5% vat)
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=16059


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2011)

Anybody else only looking for a 5.5k mobo should have a look at this 

Asus M5A97 @ 5.7k ( Based on AMD 970/SB950 ) - needs a discrete gfx card

It has USB 3.0, Sata 3, Good cooler, UEFI BIOS, good layout and Multi GPU ( either Cf or a Physx card ) support and the price is also very good - so if any one has a discrete gfx card and wants a good mobo should take a look at this


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 11, 2011)

Noooooi bought my mobo just 2 weeks back.i would have bought this mobo


----------



## avinandan012 (Sep 11, 2011)

topgear said:


> Anybody else only looking for a 5.5k mobo should have a look at this
> 
> Asus M5A97 @ 5.7k ( Based on AMD 970/SB950 ) - needs a discrete gfx card
> 
> It has USB 3.0, Sata 3, Good cooler, UEFI BIOS, good layout and Multi GPU ( either Cf or a Physx card ) support and the price is also very good - so if any one has a discrete gfx card and wants a good mobo should take a look at this



though this board has upward SATA ports but it will not interfare with long gfx cards because of the placing 

+1 ASUS m5a97


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> Noooooi bought my mobo just 2 weeks back.i would have bought this mobo



The fruits of patience are always sweeter and All things come to he who waits


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 12, 2011)

^^but who can see the future?when i bought that was the best for that price,if it had come 2-3 months later then i could have relaxed thinking that world is going fast but after 2 weeks,Nooo...


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2011)

^^ don't regret for what you have got - the deal and mobo you have got was best at that time - so you have got something best


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow thats one sweet Mobo 

But as long as the one you got suffice to the needs it doesn't matter. 

And Unless you got an SSD & Plan to CFX/SLI the one you got is equally good. Normal HDDs doesnt benefit much at all from SATA 3gbps to 6 gbps support.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 13, 2011)

yes i know that it was the best i could have got at that time.sata 6GB/s doesn't matter to me but the cross fire,in future my 6670 won't be enough then i have to buy a new gfx card but with that mobo i would have able to add another 6670 crossfire.
guys a small doubt,is it possible to connect 2 fans to a single mobo fan header?


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 9, 2011)

You can but not recomended . Because some 120mm fans draw as much current as 0.75Amps+ . So it may burn the MOSFET(s) supplying power to the fan headers. I will recomend you to connect directly to the PSU(disclaimer - Fans will run at full rpm no control).

what is the power ratings of the fan(s) ??

like 
Voltage	X volt DC
Current (Ampere)	Y Amp. Max.
Power consumption	Z Watts Max.


----------



## Tarun (Oct 9, 2011)

go for a 5670 Gddr5 for 4.5k mobo a GA 78LMT-S2p for ~2.5k to 3k


----------



## cyxgoku (Oct 11, 2011)

+1 to GIGABYTE 880GM-USB3...

I Bought the same and its working smooth.
suggestions given above for sata 3 are perfectly fine as normal Harddisk's wont show much difference.

regarding gfx . many people suggested MSI HD 6850 1GB..


----------



## topgear (Oct 12, 2011)

OP is not replying anymore and it's over a month now - will open again if we get request from OP to open this up


----------

